# Clomid Query



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

I'm getting rubbish information from my cons on how, when to take Clomid, and how long for! Have just established that 100mg dose they're prescribed is for 6 months, although apparently I only get 1 month from the hospital, then have to get the rest from my GP.

My issue is:
- I have PCOS, and have had no natural ovulation or menstruation for @ 18 months. So I have to start the Clomid randomly, without knowing where in my cycle I am. If I get a period from the first cycle, when do I start taking the next cycle? 

This was never explained last time around when I had 50mg for 6 months, and I was just taking it at monthly intervals, but think this might not be right. Didn't know about this website at that time!

Any advice welcome!

Kathryn


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome 

Your consultant sounds pretty unprofessional if they're not informing you of exactly when you should be taking it !  Are you not able to change consultants as that would certainly be my first port of call !

If finding another consultant isn't an option, then if you have a good GP then I'd pay them a visit.  You should only take clomid as prescribed but since your consultant doesn't appear to be providing you with this info then that's a bit difficult !!  Many women take clomid between cd (cycle day) 2-6 but it can also be taken cd3-7, cd4-8 and cd5-9 but again, really need to discuss this with someone to get their professional advise as to when you should be taking it and you need to take it the same each month.

If you're not having any periods, perhaps your GP would be able to prescribe you something like noristerone (spelling ?!) which is a form of progesterone and it induces a bleed.....and once you get the bleed you should then be able to start taking the clomid on the correct day.

I would also ask for progesterone blood tests to see if you ovulate on the clomid....these are usually done on cd21 but this assumes you ovulated on cd14.  If you ovulate earlier or later than this then try to get tested 7 days past ovulation (7dpo) as this will give a better idea of you actually ovulated or not.  I would also ask if you can have some follicle tracking scans to see what's happening during your cycles.

I find it really frustrating for you that you've been diagnosed with PCOS, been prescribed clomid for the second time and just sent on your merry way without any proper information on what, when, how, why of clomid !  Please do see if you can see another consultant or at least visit your GP to get some professional advise.

As for the prescription, can't help you there but your consultant should've written to yout GP to inform them you've been prescribed clomid so again, seems like your GP would be the best bet and they should be able to prescribe the clomid on NHS prescription for you.

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Kathryn  

Totally agree with Natasha - it's scary to think that there are medical professionals out there prescribing powerful meds like Clomid without proper guidance and advice.  I would try and change cons or clinics.  Your GP could arrange the referral.

Something else to ask about (if you haven't had one already) is either a lap & dye or an HSG (hysterosalpingogram).  These both use fluid and an x-ray to check that your fallopian tubes are open and ok - ie, that there's no physcial 'blockage' to you OV'ing.  My cons wouldn't prescribe me Clomid until I'd had an HSG, because if your tubes are both blocked then Clomid won't help!

I have PCO and my cons gave me Provera (progesterone) to induce a bleed before starting Clomid on CD2.  This gives your body the chance to shed your lining (endometrium) before starting a cycle and preparing for (hopefully!) a pregnancy.

As N says, scans (at least for the first cycle) will help indicate how you're responding to Clomid and also give you an idea of which day you're likely to OV so you can time intercourse most effectively.  Because I had no natural cycle I had no idea which day I would OV.  I had two scans the first month of Clomid; one on CD12 which showed two follies but not big enough to OV, and the second on CD15 which showed the follies had grown and I'd likely OV within the next 1-2 days.

Hope this helps - just shout if you have any more Qs.


----------



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks girls - you've reinforced what I already felt, which is that my cons is rubbish!! At the moment have an appt with GP for 18th Aug (earliest I could get!) and planning to ask to change hospitals...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Good for you !  Hopefully your GP will be able to give you at least some clearer advise but if you can actually get an appointment with another consultant then even better.  Obviously you don't need a "2nd opinion" as such but you are entitled to see another consultant if you're not initially happy with the response/advise of the first consultant....fingers crossed for you !

Just wanted to add on to what kd74 mentioned about a lap/dye and an HSG.  An HSG (hysterosalpingogram) and a HyCosy (Hystosalpingo Contrast Sonography) are very similar in that these are not "surgical" procedures but involve using dye and scanning to check the patency of your tubes (whether they blocked, sluggish etc) and also can, to some extent, check your womb for any problems such as fibroids, abnormal shape etc.  

A lap and dye is different because it isn't a scan....it's a surgical procedure that checks within your abdomen for problems like endometriosis, adhesions, fibroids etc....they make an incision in your belly button (and possibly other small incisions) and insert a fine scope with camera on end to take a look around. They can also inject dye into your tubes at same time to see if there are any problems with it flowing through, but they can't see exactly where those blockages are, if any.  A lap/dye is a little bit more involved than HSG/Hycosy because it does involve a general anaesthetic and surgery/incisions.......if you're able to get an HSG or HyCosy then that would certainly be good idea as will be able to provide a much clearer picture.

I've had quite a lot of lap/dyes because I have endo but I've only ever had 1 HSG, 20+ years ago (after my first lap) so can't really give you loads of info about that as my memory isn't great....all I remember of the HSG is being awake, taking some painkillers and then having a "special" dye injected inside and could see everything "xrayed" on a screen next to me (quite interesting actually!)....it wasn't painful but was uncomfortable....if that makes sense ?!

Anyway, keep us updated

Take care
Natasha


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I was told to start the clomid without a bleed first as apparently they have found now it doesn't matter too much, but many people are still being presribed something to induce a bleed first


----------



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Vicky, thanks for that...if you started without a bleed, did you continue to take clomid on the same days each month, regardless of cd, or did you change once you had a period?


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

My Consultant wanted me to take on on cycle days 2-6, but the first cycle just to take it.

It still worked the same, I ovulated 8 days after the last tablet (they say 5-12 days after the last tablet)

This cycle I took it on my actual cycle day 2 (2nd day of full a/f)


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey,
I was prescribed provera to help induce a withdrawal bleed i was to take 10mg for 5 days, just finshed them yesterday so waiting for period to arrive then i can start clomid on CD2. How r u getting on


----------



## hippychik (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello,

Can I join your discussion? I have been prescribed Clomid and told to take it on day 2 of my cycle. I have just got my periods back after three years of amenorrhea and they are very, very light - I barely need a panty liner. Should I take a progesterone drug to induce a bleed or can you really just take it anywhere in your cycle?

Hippyx


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi Hippy,
I'm fairly new on here so im prob not much help to you, my periods are very irregular (only had 2 in the last yr) and my cons prescribed me clomid. I had to ask for provera to give me a withdrawal bleed so i could take them, as he wasn't going to give me anything. It mite be worth asking your cons for some advice if ur unsure wen to take them, as ive been told u take them on 2nd day of full bright red blood.
I finished my provera on sat so just waiting for period to arrive before beginning my 1st cycle of clomid.
Sorry i couldnt be more help!
Dianne xxx


----------



## hippychik (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Dianne,

Thank you for the advice, I am going tomorrow and so I will ask then. I have taken Provera before and it is really effective.
I wish you lots of luck!
Hippyx


----------



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

I was given clomid to deal with PCOS and amenorrhea, I was told to just start taking it without having a bleed or anything...was a bit sceptical hence my earlier questions on here, but now appear to be @ 4 weeks pregnant, so I guess it still worked!!


----------



## hippychik (Jul 18, 2009)

Dear KNokes,

What fabulous news! I am so pleased for you! My consultant did blood tests to ascertain if I was at the right level to start taking it.

Congrats! 
Hippyx


----------

